# Octaviva vrs Ltd edition



## Brigham1806 (Apr 1, 2011)

We have a 62 plate octavia vrs here. I have known the owner since primary school.

After seeming numerous cars I have done including my merc, he asked me to tackle his car.

The aim was to make it sparkle like new for as long as possible.

He washed the car prior to bringing it to me, so cannot provide details on how it was washed. I gave it a quick once over with some Dodo juice sour power.

The car was then brought inside and treated to one coat of AG SRP.

This was then topped off by one coat of wolfs Bodywrap. Superb product. 
(second coat will be added after the next wash, should I believe it needs it.

Wheels were polished with AG Liquid hardwax 1. (EGP)

Here are some photos



























































































C&C welcome as always....


----------



## Shorty (Jan 27, 2008)

Stunning finish, I love these cars.


----------



## VenomUK (Oct 13, 2011)

Stunning car there and the best colour or either a black or white one.


----------



## Joe the Plumber (Sep 4, 2012)

Lovely, what a great finish, although I'm slightly confused as to whether it's a brand new Skoda or a 1970s Vauxhall ("Octaviva" - magnificent!)


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Very nice..


----------



## Brigham1806 (Apr 1, 2011)

Joe the Plumber said:


> Lovely, what a great finish, although I'm slightly confused as to whether it's a brand new Skoda or a 1970s Vauxhall ("Octaviva" - magnificent!)


Sorry my spelling isn't very good.... Although the iPad spell checker is just as bad


----------



## rtjc (Apr 19, 2009)

Very nice! Really like these cars. Some nice enhancement work there for sure. Love the pic looking down the side with the red door in the background.


----------



## Soul Hudson (Jul 5, 2011)

Cracking work my man. Looking spot on and what a great colour.


----------



## Brigham1806 (Apr 1, 2011)

I love the colour... Good quality cars


----------



## ryand (Jul 18, 2008)

Very nice, so one of the Black Ltd Edition ones then. Think the only option you could choose on these was the exterior colour (black, blue or white I think), everything else was standard, inc leather?


----------



## MK1Campaign (Mar 27, 2007)

Nice job although Body Wrap will be useless in no time over SRP. Its needs bare paint to adhere properly.


----------



## Brigham1806 (Apr 1, 2011)

ryand said:


> Very nice, so one of the Black Ltd Edition ones then. Think the only option you could choose on these was the exterior colour (black, blue or white I think), everything else was standard, inc leather?


Apparently so, not my car so I'm not 100% but this had sat nav and leather. Dab radio etc... Well kitted out just not astound as what I would have gone for myself.


----------



## Brigham1806 (Apr 1, 2011)

MK1Campaign said:


> Nice job although Body Wrap will be useless in no time over SRP. Its needs bare paint to adhere properly.


I would have agreed before, however I have tried this combo on my dads range rover sport & it's still beading like day one after 2-3 months.

It's only a very thin coat of SRP tbh... But time will tell.

Not had much dealings with Bodywrap tbh, so any tips or guidance is gratefully received.


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

Stunning


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

good job mate


----------



## sipeurope (Jun 12, 2009)

I love this car.


----------



## jlw41 (Jun 5, 2011)

Lovely car bud :thumb:


----------



## AygoGUMMY (Nov 21, 2010)

Lovely car - nice photos!!


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

nice deep blue you have there

looks great on these cars


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

Do like the blacklines, nice options on them for standard. Gutted they weren't on offer when i had to get mine


----------



## meraredgti (Mar 13, 2011)

stunning, and sweet camera work!
david


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Tidy job mate :thumb:


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

great finnish feela and love these to bits


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

bazz said:


> great finnish feela and love these to bits


Wanna buy a fake red blackline? Haha


----------



## Brigham1806 (Apr 1, 2011)

Thanks for the comments, really appreciate it.


----------



## Brigham1806 (Apr 1, 2011)

TopSport+ said:


> maybe more photos?


Sooty my friend, but this is your lot. The car is a friend of mine who works away a lot. I'll try and get some more this next weekend.

Can't promise though.


----------



## croydesurf (Feb 20, 2010)

Beautiful. I have an 11 reg vRS Octavia in grey. This one looks fantastic with the black alloys. Great work!!!


----------



## Thrill (Oct 23, 2012)

This car's ridiculously good looking!


----------



## mattytemp (Nov 24, 2012)

This car is my lovely beast. Its a awsome car. Anybody like to know anything about it just ask me n ill gladely share. Thankyou craig for making her look awesome.


----------



## Brigham1806 (Apr 1, 2011)

Just an update, since this was done, Matt has taken upon himself to get into detailing, and has since topped his car up with a coat of Wolf's HB himself. 

Just shows that a few hours can change a person's habits


----------



## iPlod999 (Jun 23, 2012)

Here's 'my' 62 plate VRS on delivery day.


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Great wet look :thumb:


----------

